# Craftsman starter (?) photo



## freemtnhermit (Jun 17, 2010)

I have no idea if this is the starter or not. Would someone please tell me what's what, so I can try and jump start the starter. If I sound like a newbie and lost, well....that's because I am!

This riding mower was made from many parts, so it may not resemble a true Craftsman.

Thanks


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

yes, the part with the heavy red wire is the starter...


----------



## junebug1701 (Jun 15, 2009)

So what's the square thing with the potted circuit board inside?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

junebug1701 said:


> So what's the square thing with the potted circuit board inside?


Voltage regulator/rectifier. Has nothing to do with the starter, just mounted there. It's for the charging system.


----------



## freemtnhermit (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks to all of you, I now have a plan!! Next question, just in case it's not the starter....where would the solenoid be located and what does it look like? As you can tell, I'm attempting to repair this myself, so any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

Here is a pic of the soleniod.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/solenoids_mtd.cfm

It can be located near the battery, under the hood, near the dash.


----------



## freemtnhermit (Jun 17, 2010)

indypower said:


> Here is a pic of the soleniod.
> 
> http://www.jackssmallengines.com/solenoids_mtd.cfm
> 
> It can be located near the battery, under the hood, near the dash.




Thanks indypower! :wave: If I get it up and running it will be from the help on this forum.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

freemtnhermit said:


> where would the solenoid be located and what does it look like?


Just follow the heavy wire attached to the side of the starter near the bottom. It will be attached to the starter solenoid.


----------

